# P51 Wrist Rocket mods



## Dee Based (Nov 9, 2021)

Simpleshot Flat Latex Bands arrived for my P51 today. Doubled them over and attached to forks with 5/16" plastic snap hose clamps, two per fork. Seems solid. 7.5" from fork tip to pouch (hope that's right). The draw on it seems light as a feather now. Much more accurate and less recoil as well. Release is snappy and packs a punch. Previously had bent the wrist support so it rests comfortably and doesn't cut into my forearm anymore. It's super fun and only cost about $30 all in, including the $5 tip to the Ace Hardware guy for bending the frame for me.

Also picked up an overstuffed throw pillow and some round plastic hobby beads for indoor practice. The pillow stops the beads and they drop right in front of it for easy retrieval. Thanks for the advice and have fun shooting!

Dee Based


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice man have a blast. I've got the same P51 setup


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

nice one,had my eye on one of these for awhilemay be time to drop the hammer,lol


----------



## Dee Based (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks, Stankard747. 

And skarrd, they're on sale at Cabela's right now for $16.99.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I've always loved this thing, can you show me the clips in better detail??


----------



## Dee Based (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi HOE,
One of the bands broke last night, I only shot it 20 times or so. I'm contacting SimpleShot in the morning to see if the hose clamps could have caused that, or if it's something else. While it worked it was fantastic - the flat bands are so much better than the "dead" tubes Daisy sells it with. I want to try the Chinese Cuff method, but can't find the instructions. I thought I read that you can cut the ends of the tube band at the end of the fork, then roll it back, lay the flat band on the fork, and roll the tube back over the band, but want to verify.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Wrap and tuck works


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Try folding the tag end over top of the active band. This way the tag end cushions the clamp pressure on the active section of the band. Also lightly sand (slightly round over) the sharp edges of the clamp so it won't cut the band.


----------



## Dee Based (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks Bob E. and Northerner for the advice. I'm starting to think it's the band I got.

While the clamps were off I wanted to test the "wrap and tuck" method. Cut the other band to the same length as the one that snapped and used water and a little dish soap to re-attach the tubes. It worked fine and the bands were staying in place - until the same band snapped in the same place as last time. This time less than 10 shots. I checked the edge of the fork visually and by running my finger around it and it is smooth, no burrs or rough edges. Other band is still in place and seems to be holding well.

Any opinions on the Simpleshot black bands? I got the .7mm thick, for 3/8" steel.


----------



## Dee Based (Nov 9, 2021)

Wrapped and tucked my spare set of bands onto the P51. Have taken 45 shots, no band failure yet. Will update.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Is the end of the forks sharp? If so, you might want to round it off like a smooth dome. Your TruMark will be rounded.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Dee Based said:


> Thanks Bob E. and Northerner for the advice. I'm starting to think it's the band I got.
> 
> While the clamps were off I wanted to test the "wrap and tuck" method. Cut the other band to the same length as the one that snapped and used water and a little dish soap to re-attach the tubes. It worked fine and the bands were staying in place - until the same band snapped in the same place as last time. This time less than 10 shots. I checked the edge of the fork visually and by running my finger around it and it is smooth, no burrs or rough edges. Other band is still in place and seems to be holding well.
> 
> Any opinions on the Simpleshot black bands? I got the .7mm thick, for 3/8" steel.


had that problem with some .8 simple shot rubber a while back,got farther down the roll and havent had anymore breakages


----------



## Dee Based (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks Northerner. Checked the edges, very smooth. Thanks Stankard757. I think I must have gotten the next section of bands from the roll you had. lol Contacted Simpleshot this morning and they're sending a replacement band set.

Have 150 shots on the 2nd band set (wrapped and tucked) and they're holding up with no problems so far. Really love these black bands.


----------



## Dee Based (Nov 9, 2021)

Here is the finished slingshot. To keep the "Blackout" theme, I ordered a foot of black Theratube and used that to wrap and tuck the bands. Very happy with this slingshot!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Dee Based said:


> Here is the finished slingshot. To keep the "Blackout" theme, I ordered a foot of black Theratube and used that to wrap and tuck the bands. Very happy with this slingshot!


That looks super! And I get it really zips the balls out with that little bit of extra draw length from the extended fork. Hope you enjoy the heck out of it! I have one of those lurking around in my garage somewhere, I may have to try getting some flats on it someday here.


----------



## Dee Based (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks, HDF! It really does get those shots zipping! Especially when I hold it sideways (gangsta style) and lengthen the draw (along with the extended forks). If I shoot straight up I can watch the ammo hit the target, when I shoot sideways and full draw it's so fast it's hard to track visually. Again, bending the wrist support makes all the difference in the world. It seems like it's fine stock, but once you bend it - it's just ... "aaaaaah, that's nice!" I see that several other retailers sell this same P51 under different names and with a few mods (usually the grip) and some of them bend the wrist support properly, but for some reason Daisy doesn't bother to get it right.

Tip: The black therabands work fine to hold the flat bands on. However, the tubing is so thick that it develops divots and even rips if you unroll and re-roll. So it'll work once, but you're lucky (or really good) if you get a couple 'wrap and tucks' with it. I love the black out look, and don't care a whole bunch for the looks of the thinner yellow tubing, but the yellow works great and lasts. I suppose red tubing might be a compromise, unless anyone here can recommend thinner black tubing, or some other 'black' solution I haven't thought of.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Dee Based said:


> Thanks, HDF! It really does get those shots zipping! Especially when I hold it sideways (gangsta style) and lengthen the draw (along with the extended forks). If I shoot straight up I can watch the ammo hit the target, when I shoot sideways and full draw it's so fast it's hard to track visually. Again, bending the wrist support makes all the difference in the world. It seems like it's fine stock, but once you bend it - it's just ... "aaaaaah, that's nice!" I see that several other retailers sell this same P51 under different names and with a few mods (usually the grip) and some of them bend the wrist support properly, but for some reason Daisy doesn't bother to get it right.
> 
> Tip: The black therabands work fine to hold the flat bands on. However, the tubing is so thick that it develops divots and even rips if you unroll and re-roll. So it'll work once, but you're lucky (or really good) if you get a couple 'wrap and tucks' with it. I love the black out look, and don't care a whole bunch for the looks of the thinner yellow tubing, but the yellow works great and lasts. I suppose red tubing might be a compromise, unless anyone here can recommend thinner black tubing, or some other 'black' solution I haven't thought of.


I use black tubing from McMaster Carr. I believe it is 1/8" ID and 3/16" OD. Works great and can rolled and unrolled many times. I use rubbing alcohol as a lubricant to install on the forks.
This type of attachment is known as the Chinese handcuff attachment.


----------



## Dee Based (Nov 9, 2021)

Hey *Grandpa Grumpy*, that might be exactly what I'm looking for! Is THIS what you get?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Dee Based said:


> Hey *Grandpa Grumpy*, that might be exactly what I'm looking for! Is THIS what you get?



I think that's it. When I get home tomorrow night I will make sure I give the correct measurements. I know that the inside diameter is 1/8". I used to get the same tube from Simple Shot but they stopped selling them.


----------



## Dee Based (Nov 9, 2021)

That'd be great, Grumpy. I'll have to order some more in the near future.

Is that a yellow lab I see in your sig?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Dee Based said:


> That'd be great, Grumpy. I'll have to order some more in the near future.
> 
> Is that a yellow lab I see in your sig?


That's Beau. He is part lab. The little one is Puck.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I only worry when that clip loosens overtime and flies back at my face... a potential risk there.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

HOE said:


> I only worry when that clip loosens overtime and flies back at my face... a potential risk there.


Doesn't happen. I've been shooting this method for years ; never had one slip out. I change them out when they start to visibly deteriorate, but they never slip.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I use black tubing from McMaster Carr. I believe it is 1/8" ID and 3/16" OD. Works great and can rolled and unrolled many times. I use rubbing alcohol as a lubricant to install on the forks.
> This type of attachment is known as the Chinese handcuff attachment.
> 
> View attachment 358140


I checked and the tube I get from McMaster Carr is 1/8" ID 3/16" OD and 1/16 wall thickness.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I use black tubing from McMaster Carr. I believe it is 1/8" ID and 3/16" OD. Works great and can rolled and unrolled many times. I use rubbing alcohol as a lubricant to install on the forks.
> This type of attachment is known as the Chinese handcuff attachment.
> 
> View attachment 358140


I checked and the tube I get from McMaster Carr is 1/8" ID 3/16" OD and 1/16 wall thickness.


----------



## Dee Based (Nov 9, 2021)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I checked and the tube I get from McMaster Carr is 1/8" ID 3/16" OD and 1/16 wall thickness.


Thanks for checking that for me, Grumpy! I'll be ordering some of that. And please give Beau and Puck hugs for me.


----------



## millerlowlife13 (7 mo ago)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I use black tubing from McMaster Carr. I believe it is 1/8" ID and 3/16" OD. Works great and can rolled and unrolled many times. I use rubbing alcohol as a lubricant to install on the forks.
> This type of attachment is known as the Chinese handcuff attachment.
> 
> View attachment 358140


What kind of slingshot is that? I love that


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

millerlowlife13 said:


> What kind of slingshot is that? I love that


That's a modified F-16
🤠 🍻 🌵 Welcome 🌵 🍻 🤠









Modified Daisy F-16


I posted a photo of my Daisy F-16 under the topic Most Accurate Sling in the General Discussion forum and a couple of the guys asked for more details on the mods, so I made a short video. In the video I forgot to show how I attach looped and pseudo tubes so I am linking a video I made showing...




www.slingshotforum.com













Amazon.com : Daisy F16 Slingshot : Hunting Slingshots : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Daisy F16 Slingshot : Hunting Slingshots : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------

